# 5212 New Idea Discbine Cutterbar Rebuild



## dairyjoe (Jul 7, 2014)

Im new to the site and this is my first post, so please bear with me. We have a 5212 new idea disc bine it has the long shaft driving all the gearboxes. I broke it last week. Not only did i break it i spun it inside one of the gear boxes. I have spent the last week tearing it apart and fixing it up. This is my first one and hopefully my last. I replaced two housings and one gear set. plus a few tie bolts. We got it all back together and realized half of it was backwards. So we split it all back apart and corrected it (seeing part of it was wrong when we bought it last year). Now that all the spacers are in the correct spot and all the gear boxes are turning the right way i am having a hard time getting them all timed right. The manual says something about a 5 degree lead on the first turtle compared to the second one. we cant seem to get it right. any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

PM discbinedr if he doesn't chime in shortly.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Those first 2 turtles can be a challenge. I assume that is the only spot you're having difficulties? My suggestion is that if moving the driven gear one tooth is to much that you rotate the drive hub a quarter turn as that will move your position less than a tooth.
Mess with it till you get it right. We have done a few and never encountered one that couldn't be timed.


----------



## dairyjoe (Jul 7, 2014)

That is the biggest problem. 3&4 are hitting, the blades hit the middle of the turtle shell. they could be bent? not sure. I will try moving them a tooth, hope fully that will fix the problem.


----------



## M4TTDUFFY (Jul 17, 2016)

Hi all bringing an old post to life here. We have a new idea 5212 cut about 1800 acres with it last year first year in the ranch so found plenty of trees and some loose rocks and such. My issue is on removing worn out bearings from the top cap as to date when They go I grind and cut them out but I'm toying with the idea of building a purpose built bearing puller to remove them as none of my pullers fit and saves me 15 mins on carefully cutting the bearing up and trying not to hit the bearing cap at the top. So has anyone built one or is there a right one to buy?


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

If i recall rightly i made a slide hammer that worked well, if i still have it i'll post it. I know i had more trouble with the drive shaft then pulling the bearings.


----------



## M4TTDUFFY (Jul 17, 2016)

That would be great thanks. It will give me something to go on quickly. Welded nuts to one today then used pulled to remove bearing yeah I have that to do once it breaks. It's twisted a bit now but still managed to time it up ok for now till it goes.


----------



## discbinedr (Mar 4, 2013)

Two curved pry bars and some perseverance should do the trick.


----------

